

How Do You Know If your new startup idea is already in use? - AbhishekBiswal

For example, I just came up with an idea, how can I be sure it's not in use?
======
pcowans
You can be pretty sure that it is. You should definitely do competitor
research, but also don't reject ideas just because someone's already doing
something similar. Execution is much more important, and the details do
matter.

~~~
xijuan
Totally agree with you. Ideas are cheap. I don't know the exact statistics but
I found that most of the times, a person's startup idea will be already done
by someone else. You need to do research for your idea nonetheless. But just
don't get dishearten so quickly when you see that someone has already executed
similar ideas.

------
sahil2422
Well most startup ideas aren't new. Someone somewhere will be trying to or
already has done what you might be thinking of doing in one form or another. I
think you should look it form this perspective, google intensely about it,
check out all those who have done it and how you could do it better.that's
what Drew Houston creator/founder of dropbox also did when he started out and
that is what most startups do.

------
LAMike
Google, search the app stores, check Twitter... those will get you an idea of
who the big players in the market are. Also AngelList may have some
competitors/similar startups

